# Fs;bnp



## Digger (Apr 22, 2010)

3 x 2" red eye albino BNP $7 each
1 x 4" reg. female BNP $15 sold
1 x 6" reg. female BNP $20
take all for $35


----------



## Digger (Apr 22, 2010)

4" sold, thx


----------



## Digger (Apr 22, 2010)

$30 take all...


----------



## Digger (Apr 22, 2010)

bump....bump......


----------



## Digger (Apr 22, 2010)

bump.......bump


----------



## Digger (Apr 22, 2010)

need these gone!!! 3 albino bnp and a female reg.bnp $20 take all!!!


----------



## silvciv888 (May 4, 2010)

where u located?


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

what is BNP ?
Albino Brichardi ?


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

bristle nose pleco


----------



## Digger (Apr 22, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> bristle nose pleco


Thanks! I'm by Renfrew/29th.....


----------



## Digger (Apr 22, 2010)

pending.....


----------



## Digger (Apr 22, 2010)

sold, thanks


----------

